# Lights



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey

Anybody see any decently priced lighting systems....Need something around 30inch. Whats the best place to get them online? I dont want to hit the lfs up because their lights are a rip off.

Long story short...im gonna plant my sanchezi 30 gal now that i have the 75 gal.

lol..Dippy im looking in your direction....haha where did you snag your lights?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

He ususally suggest AH Supply.

or

Home Depot :nod:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> He ususally suggest AH Supply.
> 
> or
> 
> Home Depot :nod:


:nod: yep, thanks riz-- I use ahsupply.com bright kits, I have the 4x55w 6700k bright kit over my 75g

There are a lot of good lights out there, but that is what I have.

Try drsfostersmith.com as well


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...thanks guys.

If i go the home depot route ( which i like), how do i build a DIY lighting system?
Is there any pinned material that i can read.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> lol...thanks guys.
> 
> If i go the home depot route ( which i like), how do i build a DIY lighting system?
> Is there any pinned material that i can read.


This really all depends on the type of DIY system you want to do... do you want to do NO or ODNO... do you want to use regular flourescent lamps, or compact flourescent lamps? do you already have a canopy or do you want to build one of those too?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Riz...i need to plant my 29 gal
I want enough lighting to not require c02...so around or just under 2wpg
I have no canopy but that seems like its easy to build for under 10 bucks

What would you reccomend?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I never go over 1.5wpg with no CO2 of some sort going into the tank.

You could try to find a double T12 or T8 shop light fixture in Home Depot or something.
Then slap a 6500k bulb or 2 on it.
Have you tried drsfostersmith.com?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the biggest problem that you are going to run into is that finding anything at home depot less than 4' can be difficult and a 29 is I think like 30" or something like that. You may just want to look into finding something premade... as Dippy suggested, maybe check out drfostersmith.com or bigalsonline.com - both have about the best prices you will find online... if you want to save on shipping, I will be ordering from one of the two before Christmas at some point to get some lights for my dartfrog tank.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Most Def....i was in home depot last night and all they have are 2 foot single and double fixtures that hold T12's

Ill let you know about that order...im headin back to pennsylvania for turkey day and if i cant find something out there ill go in with you to save some loot.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yea, just let me know, Im staying in town over the weekend to work on stuff around my place and redo some tanks and move some around and such so I will probably be ready to put in another order the week after or somewhere around there.... will def save you some on shipping!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Coralife Aqualight Single Compact. 30" 65W PC. 
Will run you about 60 bucks.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...xesingle30strip

This will be the cheapest good quality fixture you are going to find. Aside from DIY or maybe Jebo. 
I just went thru this search recently myself for my 20 long. Same footprint as the 29gal.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Coralife Aqualight Single Compact. 30" 65W PC.
> Will run you about 60 bucks.
> 
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl36...xesingle30strip
> ...


gracias.....Ill prob end up adding this to the order next week


----------

